# Off Limits??



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 15, 2013)

I clicked on the link on the homepage ("Canon 24-70 f/4 IS vs Canon 24-105 f/4 IS - Not what I expected") I got a strange error. Missing or it's Off Limits?? Weird...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 15, 2013)

It seems that multiple threads, all started by one poster and linking to the same set of 24-70mm f/4L IS reviews/comparisons, were merged into a single thread. When that happens, the threads other than the final, merged topic are effectively gone, so it makes sense that the forum throws an error.

The merged thread is here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12230.0


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the super quick reply neuro! Good to know.


----------

